# Specktra Secrets



## Janice (Aug 10, 2008)

This is the first week of our "Specktra Secrets" community project. We have only have one makeup secret to share, so I encourage everyone to read the information below on how to share your own makeup secret for next week.







The email address to send your Specktra secret (in image format i.e. .gif, .jpg) is: 

[email protected]

All you need to do to participate is compose an email, attach your image to the email and send it to makeupsecret[email protected] and once a week(?) I will post them in a special thread.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 10, 2008)

I love that one!! Okay, I need to think of some ASAP. =P


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 10, 2008)

YAY specktra secrets!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh I love that one too!  I need to figure out how to create one of these.


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 10, 2008)

ohh yes. secrets. 

well to give that secret a break, haha, when my hair was auburn i used romp to fill in my brows and it looked really good! i don't care if you're not supposed to use shimmery shadows on the brows, you couldn't even tell it had shimmer in it when i used it. haha.

i'll have to come up with something really special and really secret for this.. can't wait to see more secrets, either.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 10, 2008)

Shimmery brows doesnt sound that bad...


----------



## aziajs (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL...too cute.  I can't wait to see more.


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Aug 11, 2008)

I sent one.  It was kinda lame, but still.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 11, 2008)

---Um, I sometimes use Smolder eye kohl to deepen my lip color. I swear it looks awesome if it's well blended! I love Pink Nouveau all over the lip, with Cyber blended in the outer corners and a little bit of Smolder for a 3D lip effect. It's vampy, it's colorful, and it rocks!

---On dark skintones, I started using Samoan Sand eyeshadow with the #224 brush to set undereye concealers and to warm the eye area even more. The concealer looks much more natural and matches the skintone perfectly.

I'll eventually think of more to add...


----------



## melliquor (Aug 11, 2008)

I might have to try to think of a few... great idea.


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 11, 2008)

So are these supposed to be embarrassing makeup secrets? If they aren't I think this will be kind of boring...


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 11, 2008)

i dont like to use an eyebrow pencil because i cant find a color to match my weird colored brows so i usa a waterproof black eyeliner pencil to fill in my brows and it blends beautiful


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_ohh yes. secrets. 

well to give that secret a break, haha, when my hair was auburn i used romp to fill in my brows and it looked really good! i don't care if you're not supposed to use shimmery shadows on the brows, you couldn't even tell it had shimmer in it when i used it. haha.

i'll have to come up with something really special and really secret for this.. can't wait to see more secrets, either._

 
Yeah I used to use Antiqued on my brows.  It has hot too.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 11, 2008)

Yay secrets!!  Damn...now I'll have to think of some...


----------



## Hilly (Aug 11, 2008)

I used Teddy Eye khol on my brows oops.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_So are these supposed to be embarrassing makeup secrets? If they aren't I think this will be kind of boring...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It can be whatever the user wants.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_So are these supposed to be embarrassing makeup secrets? If they aren't I think this will be kind of boring...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think it could be anything to do with makeup or mac...i could totally see people posting things about upcoming mac collections...and stuff. i think this could be a lot of fun if people get into it.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, ready for this one. . . .

For YEARS, I always used a #2 pencil on my brows! Until recently, like within the last month, it was my exact eyebrow color. Now I use Coquette, and it's working just fine LOL


----------



## burnitdown_x (Aug 12, 2008)

I noticed people are posting secrets directly on this thread, I just wanted to point out that I think you're suppose to email an image featuring your secret like the "tempting eyeshadow" photo example. Btw, this is a really cool idea. I'll think of some stuff to email.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 12, 2008)

This is a great idea, I'll have to make some to send in!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 12, 2008)

Haha, cool! Might have to join in on this one!


----------



## tashi771 (Aug 12, 2008)

This one is kinda gross...but a while after buying some Loreal HIP gel liners (comparable to Fluidline), i noticed it had dried a little bit.  I read somewhere that its good to wet fluidlines once in a while.  I was in a car with no running water obviously, so I spit in it!  Haha, I can't believe I'm posting this.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_I noticed people are posting secrets directly on this thread, I just wanted to point out that I think you're suppose to email an image featuring your secret like the "tempting eyeshadow" photo example. Btw, this is a really cool idea. I'll think of some stuff to email._

 
Yes, they are secrets, supposed to be anonymous. Like PostSecret


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah...it is a lot more fun if you make a graphic or something in photoshop or paint and post that...


----------



## aziajs (Aug 12, 2008)

^^^Right!  That's the whole point.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_So are these supposed to be embarrassing makeup secrets? If they aren't I think this will be kind of boring...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Well then, click past the post.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tashi771* 

 
_This one is kinda gross...but a while after buying some Loreal HIP gel liners (comparable to Fluidline), i noticed it had dried a little bit.  I read somewhere that its good to wet fluidlines once in a while.  I was in a car with no running water obviously, so I spit in it!  Haha, I can't believe I'm posting this._

 

DAMN, chica.

I laughed out loud so hard at that.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 12, 2008)

I used to take glitter nailpolish and color in my birthmark on my leg lol...so wierd


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Well then, click past the post._

 
Or...I can ask a question,and you can scroll past it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It can be whatever the user wants._

 
Ok, wasn't sure, thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_i think it could be anything to do with makeup or mac...i could totally see people posting things about upcoming mac collections...and stuff. i think this could be a lot of fun if people get into it._

 
Yes, I agree!


----------



## spoongrenade (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tashi771* 

 
_This one is kinda gross...but a while after buying some Loreal HIP gel liners (comparable to Fluidline), i noticed it had dried a little bit.  I read somewhere that its good to wet fluidlines once in a while.  I was in a car with no running water obviously, so I spit in it!  Haha, I can't believe I'm posting this._

 
Well, not so long ago there were cake mascaras that you'd paint on with a fan brush - I have seen so many artists mixing cake mascara with their own spit.  I actually still might have an old max factor cake mascara buried in my traincase!


----------



## s0xjuicy (Aug 15, 2008)

Haha, this is such a fun idea.
I don't think I could wait every Sunday to see a new secret tho!


----------



## miss_dre (Aug 15, 2008)

This is such a great idea!!
Although I have to agree with s0xjuicy, having to wait until every sunday would be a loong wait  But totally worth it nonetheless! I'm excited to see more and will definitely have to think of some ideas to send in!


----------



## Janice (Aug 15, 2008)

There are really stunning new secrets that I will post on Sunday, Keep 'em coming!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_There are really stunning new secrets that I will post on Sunday, Keep 'em coming!_

 
Ooooh I can't wait!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_There are really stunning new secrets that I will post on Sunday, Keep 'em coming!_

 
Hmmmmm...."stunning".  Sounds interesting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I have a question for you Janice.  Will you just post a new thread in the announcements forum every week?  If so, will you specify the post number or week in the title?  e.g.  Specktra Secrets #23 or Specktra Secrets 8/17/08.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 17, 2008)

yay! it's sunday, i am so excited. 

hey, janice, when we submit secrets can you see our email address? just wondering.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Hmmmmm...."stunning".  Sounds interesting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I have a question for you Janice.  Will you just post a new thread in the announcements forum every week?  If so, will you specify the post number or week in the title?  e.g.  Specktra Secrets #23 or Specktra Secrets 8/17/08._

 
that's a good idea. it would be cool if we could have a new thread per secrets post and then it would be easier to discuss them.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 17, 2008)

Where are the new secrets?????   I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Janice (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry about the secrets not being up this morning. I have been traveling and sincerely thought I would have been able to get them up this morning, but the day has been way too crazy and I'm just now able to settle in on the computer to catch up. They will be up shortly, apologies for the delay.

To answer the Q earlier, I can't see anything but the image that is submit to the Secrets email. They are completely anonymous.


----------

